# صناعة الأسمدة



## مهندس حضرمي (10 يوليو 2008)

أرجو مساعدتي في أي معلومة عن صناعة الأسمدة 
طرق صناعة الأسمدة - أنواع الأسمدة - ما هي المواد الخام المستعملة 
أو أي رابط لأي موقع يمكن أن يُستفاد منه​


----------



## مرتضي منصور (10 أغسطس 2008)

ما هي المواد الخام المستعملة ??
في اليوريا ( امونيا وثاني اكسيد الكربون )0
الامونيا من الغاز الطبيعي ( هيدروجين ) + هواء ( نيتروجين )


----------



## محسن النقيب (11 أغسطس 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------

